# جهاز كشف الجوال والمعادن



## ديم22 (26 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم


سـم المنتـج : جهاز كشف الجوال والمعادن

موديـل المنتـج : terascan

سعـر المنتـج : 700.000 ريال سعودي





تفاصيـل المنتـج

ستخدم في المدارس وقصور الأفراح والمنشات الامنيه ومع رجال الامن ودور التحفيظ وغيرها
أيظاً يستخدم في المطارات والدواير الحكوميه وغيرها
لا يكشف الجوال فقط وإنما أية معادن ولأن الجوال به معدن فهو يصدر صوت
يعمل بالصوت وبالهزاز
المنتنج في الصورة( كوري) 
ظمان شامل لمدة سنه
التوصيل داخل الرياض مجانا
السعر الحالي 700ريال
فريق خدمة بعد الظمان
يوجد أنواع وأسعار أخرى الصيني الدائرة 300ريال_الكوري700ريال
الشكل في الصورة الكوري
التواصل عالخاااص


----------



## ديم22 (26 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: جهاز كشف الجوال والمعادن*

لااله الا الله


----------



## ديم22 (26 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: جهاز كشف الجوال والمعادن*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## ديم22 (27 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: جهاز كشف الجوال والمعادن*

سبحان الله


----------



## ديم22 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: جهاز كشف الجوال والمعادن*

سبحان الله


----------



## ديم22 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: جهاز كشف الجوال والمعادن*

سبحان الله


----------

